# How many times a day



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

How many times a day should u feed 2 4in ps and 2 3 in ps, and is there any thing that u can feed them to enhance there color?


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I would try 2-3 times a day. Make sure they eat what you put in so it doesn't foul the water. I have found that shrimp and pellets called "Jumbo Min" have had a nice effect on my red bellies' coloration. Try beef heart from the grocery store too.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

2 times a day, sometimes 3.

feed pellets in the morning, shrimp at night. if theyre behaving, i give em feeders.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I would feed them twice a day.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my rhom only eats once a day...


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

lol when ever....right now mine are like 3"....i feed them abou 3-4 times a day.....a shrimp .... piece of pork liver.....or beef heart .....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Trillyen said:


> How many times a day should u feed 2 4in ps and 2 3 in ps, and is there any thing that u can feed them to enhance there color?


 at that size i would feed them twice a day 
only what they would eat in 15-30 minutes
and when get bigger i used to only feed them 2-3 times a week


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

2-3 times a day at that size


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

2 times a day...







!


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

I have started feeding mine twice a day at 2.5".


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

2 times a day then once they reach around 6" feed the only once a day. that's what i did/do.

Joe


----------



## kreas (Sep 13, 2003)

twice definetely


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

ic ic.. that is right death! cool


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

twice a day at that size and then once every day or other day around 5-6'' depending on the p's eating habits
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You guys feed way too much...IMO. At that size I would feed everyother day. I feed my fish every 3 or 4 days and they look amazing. My guys attack food and I never have to clean uneaten food. Feeding every day is for juvies, once they get past the 3" stage I start feeding every other day and then streach it out to twice a week if that.


----------



## BUSTED (Sep 16, 2003)

I wants me ps to looks like me ......... so 10 times


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

feed 1 to 2 times a day
try shrimpa and krill for added color


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

I feed Debo usually once every two days, at nite, right before I go to bed. But he's murdering what used to be a cube of frozen bloodworms right now. This is the most active I've seen him in weeks! He's chasing the guppies too.

Which brings me to another point. There are always at least 10 guppies zippin' around the tank too, so if he gets hungry before I feed him, he can always pick off a couple...

--n8


----------

